# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Helmut Fleig ist gestern verstorben

## RuStra

Wieder eine Todes-Nachricht: Helmut Fleig, hier im Forum unter Helmut.2 bekannt, ist gestern früh verstorben.
Rudolf

----------


## Harald_1933

*Erinnerungen werden wach:
*
Mit Helmut, von dem über 2000 Beiträge im Forum nachzulesen sind, hatte ich über längere Zeit einen sehr persönlichen Kontakt. Das Kennenlernen ergab sich, als ich mit meiner Frau in einem Hotel am Tegernsee einige Tage Urlaub machte und Helmut zu der Zeit in diesem Hotel als Hausgeist für alle technischen Belange tätig war. Weil meine Frau Geburtstag hatte und er meinen Namen über das Forum kannte, überbrachte er ihr persönlich einen Strauß Blumen. Helmut war ein immer hilfsbereiter und auch humoriger Mensch. Ich werde ihm ein ehrendes Andenken bewahren. -* hier* - ist erschöpfend nachzulesen, wie er sich gegen das PCa zur Wehr setzte. Seiner Familie gilt meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme. Seine homepage ist nicht mehr erreichbar und wurde wohl seinen Hinterbliebenen gelöscht, die auch das Ableben unter www.myprostate.eu dort vermerkten.

Nachdenkliche herzliche Grüße an den Tegernsee von einem traurigen Harald

*"Leuchtende Tage. Nicht weinen, dass sie vorüber. Lächeln, dass sie gewesen"*
(Konfuzius)

----------


## spertel

Ruhe in Frieden, lieber Helmut........

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Helmut,

ich begleite Dich in Gedanken auf Deinem letzten Weg und sage wie Du es oft zu sagen pflegtest: machs gut!

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

hier die Sterbeanzeige meines Vaters.

Ich bitte den Administrator dieser Seite, den Nutzeraccount meines Vaters (Helmut.2) zu gegebener Zeit zu löschen.

Viele Grüße

Stefan Fleig (Sohn)
Gisela Fleig (Ehefrau)
[/IMG]

----------


## RalfDm

Lieber Herr Fleig,



> Ich bitte den Administrator dieser Seite, den Nutzeraccount meines Vaters (Helmut.2) zu gegebener Zeit zu löschen.


Ihr Wunsch ist angekommen. Im Namen der Forumsbetreiber möchte ich Ihnen und Ihrer Familie nachträglich unser Mitgefühl zum Tod Ihres Vaters ausdrücken, den ich vor vielen Jahren in München einmal persönlich kennenlernte.

Ralf-Rainer Damm

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Helmut,
Familie
und Mitbetroffene,

etwas Verspätet habe ich diese sehr traurige Nachricht zur Kenntnis genommen.
Helmut hat viel versucht und leider verloren. Schön zu wissen, dass er in Ruhe entschlafen ist.

Ich trauere mit der Familie und wünsche Helmut seinen Frieden.

Hans-J.

----------


## christinew

Oh, nein, das tut mir so leid, er hat mir damals, in unserer schweren Zeit so oft mit Rat und aufmunternden Worten geholfen, er war uns auf diesem Weg ein wertvoller Freund geworden,  nun ist auch er diesen letzten Weg gegangen, ich wünsche seiner Frau und seiner Familie viel Kraft, 
Christine

----------

